# 2001 Dodge Ram 5.9L



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

Having problems with my dodge ram with a 5.9L engine. I am losing oil pressure whenever I slow down and it goes back up when I hit the gas. My truck is also blowing black smoke out the exhaust. I have cleaned out the throttle body and replace the IAC sensor because it was idling bad but that did not help the problem. This has me stump including my mechanic. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check oil for Fuel(sniff it) is the oil level overfilled?

Any codes?


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes the dip stick is over filled, and trouble code 0171. I am also getting really bad MPG as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I may have jumped to conclusions here P0171, is a oxygen sensor code for bank 1 too lean, so I take it this is a 5.9l v8 gas engine not a 5.9l i6 turbo diesel?


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, I Found A Lot Of Gas Mixed With The Oil As well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I may be a coupe bad sensors, does your mechanic have the a scanner that can read what's called vote counts from the sensors?

The lack of oil pressure is due to the oil being diluted by gas, you need to get it changed asap.

If the O2 sensors are giving bad readings then the ecm will be dumping more fuel in to compensate, or you may have a bad injector on bank 2(even number cylinder side) loading a cylinder up but that should cause a fouled spark plug and a miss.


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

The other code that came up was P05050


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Vacuum leaks and carbon build up are the most common cause of the code, it simply telling you that the IAC valve is having trouble controlling the idle speed, since it controls how much air is let into the engine a vacuum leak can allow in too much air and the idle is too high or slow to drop back to idle, carbon deposits don't allow enough air in and cause a low idle the IAC valve can't raise because not enough air can pass.

There should be a vacuum controlled fuel pressure regulator valve located near the back of intake manifold check it by removing the vacuum line and looking for gasoline if the diaphragm in the valve breaks the vacuum sucks raw gas into the manifold.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> There should be a vacuum controlled fuel pressure regulator valve located near the back of intake manifold check it by removing the vacuum line and looking for gasoline if the diaphragm in the valve breaks the vacuum sucks raw gas into the manifold.


 This is the most common cause, and typically the easiest/cheapest repair.


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

I did clean out the whole throttle body and replaced the IAC sensor which it idled better but I was still spitting black smoke and losing oil pressure whenever the motor warmed up. i don't know if that trouble code went off or not. 

I took it to my friends dads and he told me a might need a new motor. But there is no clanking noises.

My mechanic also said at first it was the fuel injectors but then turned from that being the problem but i don't know why it couldn't be that


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay i will check that out. Thanks


----------



## Beabout21 (Feb 14, 2014)

Turns out it was the spark plugs, o2 sensor, and distributor cap that was causing this problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should have been restively inexpensive , thanks for letting us know the outcome:thumb:


----------

